# Old Hughes Tivo as a security DVR?



## knagy389us (Jun 27, 2005)

First off, let me know if I'm in the wrong area.

I just upgraded to a HD-DVR, so my original 40GB Hughes Tivo has been taken out of service. Is there a way to use it as a DVR to record from some security cameras, even if it means loading / running some other software app? It shouldn't matter since the DVR is mine, and I'm not using it for anything other than this.

Seems like a waste to just put this on a shelf, and have it collect dust 

Any help, ideas or help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Hughes, as in directv Tivo?
sorry, those units can't record anything besides DTV's signal.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The hardware isn't there to record an analog video signal.


----------



## knagy389us (Jun 27, 2005)

Yes, it was my original DTV rcvr / DVR.

Can't do anything huh? Not even by running some other OS and apps on the drive?


----------



## knagy389us (Jun 27, 2005)

classicsat said:


> The hardware isn't there to record an analog video signal.


Ah OK.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You can do things with it sure, but only involving the processor/drive or audio/video output. It input is DirecTV only and you need to subscribe to the service to get it.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

You can use it as an MRV server.


----------

